# My basement project - a 2 year project.



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

more pics...


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

even more pics...


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

last..


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good. Did you make your own drywall lift?


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Looks good. Did you make your own drywall lift?


Thanks Ryan, Yes, I made it myself... :laughing: let me explain...
After searching, and discusion on this forum about drywall lifts, i decided to make my own. Dangermouse put a lot of effort into a great lift, but..... I believe in KISS principle... I googled home made drywall lifts, and invented this hybride of both ideas, i guess you could say....

note that the lower cross bracing are installed at weird angles here for comical reasons, which made the whole thing lean, but still very sturday..
When properly screwed, this frame had a lean-to off one side, and allowed me to lift up a 4x8sheet, by myself, slide up the lean to, onto the flat portion... and then shim both sides up progressivly, and screw the sheet in all in 20 minutes,.... alone ! ( my wife doesn't like doing anything that would get her nails dirty, omg.... ) 

this worked great for 10 sheets... made up from 2x4 and 2x3's, and 3" construction screws. The screwes were recycled, and the wood was cut up for various parts firestops/bracing/headers, to bring it's final cost at $ nothing :thumbup:

to me, that is the ultimate DIY... plan.. engineer... build... recycle/re-use... then again, if we had tons of money, we'd just pay for everything and there' wouldn't be DIY!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So......any Coors left ? :laughing:


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> So......any Coors left ? :laughing:


for you my friend, the mountain is always blue! :laughing:
(you know what that means, right? )

was great on my "beer wall", but the wife made me cash it in...
a lot easier moving around, and getting stuff done when the space is empty though :laughing:


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Why do I keep on gettin notifications that someone has replied, but when I click the link I can't see any replies?? :huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

HABSFAN2006 said:


> Why do I keep on gettin notifications that someone has replied, but when I click the link I can't see any replies?? :huh:


Probably spammers posting on your thread
The spam post are then removed by an Admin


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Probably spammers posting on your thread
> The spam post are then removed by an Admin


makes sense.. cause the usernames are ususally numbers like 54949495
Thanks Dave,


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

The beer stockpile cracks me up. :laughing:


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job... question: as a DIYer... for the drywalling stage it appears you are (probably thankfully) towards the end, I'm curious how many sheets you "wasted" with bad cuts (trying to make myself feel better)? It looks like you had a lot of smaller pieces in there to cut and butt up perfectly... well done!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I tend to put the larger pieces in 1st
Then I go back with leftover pieces & do smaller areas
Depending upon the room/layout you can have quite a bit of waste
My main objective (everyone's?) is to keep the seems/joints to a min

Yeah - that number was one of the spammers


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Levi, actualy, I always install as scubadave described, full sheets first everywhere, the come back and maximize leftovers.. amazingly, i didn't scrap anything, didn't even drop a sheet  :thumbsup:
everywhere other than around the "beer" fridge in the wall you see full sheets, 4" sections of sheets on all bulkheads, or odd holes being filled up
around the fridge areal, i put in those partial sheets on purpose for a few months, since i had to come back, do some plumbing, electricity behind that specific area, and that complete 4' sheet around the fridge will pop outsoon, to be replaced with a 1/2 ply, and will receive some sort of tile, this will be the bar area.

the stockpile is a guy thing aparently... lol:laughing:

presetnly working on 2nds coat, looking good! :thumbup:


thanks for the comments,


----------

